# Reparar memoria ram



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 22, 2010)

He comprado dos memorias ddr 2100 de 1gb cada una por ebay para ponerselas a mi pc que usaba memorias pc100 entonces al recibir las memorias las instale y mi ordenador no las reconoce es como si no tuviera memoria ram y no arranca segun el manual de mi placa base si acepta este tipo de memorias entonces caigo en la sospecha de que las memorias estan quemadas. mi pregunta seria ¿Hay manera de remplazar algun circuito de la RAM para repararla ?  y si es asi ¿Cual seria? espero y puedan ayudarme por que e escuchado que es imposible reparar las Ram pero tambien e escuchado lo contrario que si se puede lo que pasa que como es muy tedioso muchos optan por comprar otra cosa que en estos tiempos es algo dificil por la crisis :S y pues como tengo algo de practica en cambiar circuitos me gustaria saber si es posible repararla para hacerlo yo mismo gracias por su atencion


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 22, 2010)

De que velocidad son las memorias viejas? y las nuevas? pc100 no son ddr. Fijate donde estan los contactos cuantos grupos de contacto tenes en la vieja y en la nueva. Es decir son la misma cantidad de pines? cuantas tenias puestas antes en cuantos slots y cuantos slots ahora? si pones una sola anda?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 22, 2010)

la memoria no tiene nada, el problema es tu matherboard que no es totalmente compatible con mem ddr


----------



## MarkRom (Feb 22, 2010)

En Efecto las memorias PC2100 y PC100 son de diferentes frecuencias, la PC100 tiene 100Mhz  y la PC2100 generalmente a 266 Mhz. Si la Mainboard no soporta velocidades de memoria de 266Mhz o más, estas no funcionaran y la Mainboard dara un error de Memoria (Generalmente no arranca el bios y da algunos pitidos) Se puede descartar que esten malas las tarjetas probandolas en un equipo que funcione con ese tipo de memorias. Tambien a pesar de que la Mainboard diga que soporta PC2100, hay que fijarse en algun caso especial, por ejemplo la placa G31-M7 TE de Biostar dice que soporta memorias PC533 pero solo si se utiliza un procesador antiguo en esa placa que soporte FSB 533 http://www.biostar.com.tw/app/es/mb/content.php?S_ID=363


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 23, 2010)

ok antes tenia 2 memorias pc133 una de 128 y otra de 256mb y compre 2 ddr pc2100 mi tarjeta maddre tiene 4 bancos 2 son pc133 y los otros 2 son ddr soportan hasta pc2100 2gb max almenos eso dice el manual y pues por eso opte por 2 memorias d 1 gb cada una pc2100 agrego que e quitado las memorias iejas para poder usar las nuevas y e puesto de una por una en cambiando de bancos y el resultado es el mismo no entra al bios por falta de memoria y lanza el famoso pitido cosa que tambien hace si no tuviera ninguna memoria instalada entonces la unicas 2 cosas k me vienen ala mente son o mi tarjeta madre no las soporta o estan dañadas . por si sirve mi tarjeta madre es una biostar u8668 pro http://www.biostar-usa.com/mbdetails.asp?model=U8668 PRO y las memorias que compre http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/infineon/1-DS_256M_D14_reg_1u_TSOP_Rev.1.03.pdf


----------



## albertoxx (Feb 23, 2010)

Llevo varios a;os trabajando con PC's y te podria recomendar algunos tips
1. Si tienes la posibilidad prueba las memorias en otra compu a ver si alli si las reconoce si las reconoce entonces sera mas facil saber que es lo que esta fallando
2. Si las memorias estan en buen estado entonces podes probar lo siguiente
  - Limpia el slot donde se van a encajar la ddr con aire comprimido por que si usaste la compu por mucho tiempo sin ponerle nada en esas ranuras estaran muy sucias y talvez no hacen contacto
 - Como ya vi el manual de tu mother board tienes que probar memoria x memoria en el banco "1" por que de alli agarra la memoria de video si la pones en el 2 aunque la memoria este buena no te va a arrancar 
 - No mescles las 2 memorias me refiero a la PC133 y la DDR
 - Preciona bien las memorias talvez no estan bien encajadas

Espero que te funcionen sino pues a cambiarlas


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 23, 2010)

Ya habia limpiado los slots con aire comprimido, y pues siguio igual le voy a dar otra limpiada por si las moscas y tengo una duda aver si alguien puede confirmarmelo, e escuchado que hay memorias ddr para servidor yo no sabia esto y e visto por ahi la leyenda "Only server, not for desktop" entonces tengo la ligera sospecha de que las memorias que aya comprado sean de servidor aunke encajan perfectamente en el slot, mi pregunta es tiene algo que ver??? es por esto que mi opc no las agarra??? o no??? espero y la informacion les sirva para que me puedan ayudar gracias


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2010)

Aca dice que memorias son compatibles con mother

http://www.memoryupgrade.pro/1gb-bi...100-ddr-266mhz-unregistered-dimm-upgrade.html

quizas tambien haciendo una actualizacion del bios


----------



## bysma (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola, pues la verdad que monte varios servidores y practicamente las memorias que instale ddr ó ddr2 eran visualmente identicas a las de escritorio, lo unico que cambiaba es que las de servidor normalmente se instalan con ECC que es algo asi como una herramienta de reparación de bit que posee internamente la memoria ram. Al igual que en el servidor es recomendable instalar memoria con disipador.

Dicho esto, te digo que si puedes hagas lo que dice albertoxx , son exactamente los pasos que debes seguir.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola nuevamente, e actualizado el bios de mi mather con los riesgos que esto merece pero casi todo salio bien digo la bios si pero me sigue sin reconocer las Ram. No me queda de otra que ponerlas en otro pc y aver que pasa solo que me quede con una duda....



bysma dijo:


> Hola, pues la verdad que monte varios servidores y practicamente las memorias que instale ddr ó ddr2 eran visualmente identicas a las de escritorio, lo unico que cambiaba es que las de servidor normalmente se instalan con ECC que es algo asi como una herramienta de reparación de bit que posee internamente la memoria ram. Al igual que en el servidor es recomendable instalar memoria con disipador.
> 
> Dicho esto, te digo que si puedes hagas lo que dice albertoxx , son exactamente los pasos que debes seguir.



entonces que??? las memorias de servidor funcionen en las de pc y viceversa o no son compatibles???? tal vez este sea el problema.. por cierto en la etiqueta que trae la memoria ram trae una leyende donde se menciona el ECC


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 25, 2010)

e checado las memorias ram en otra pc y efectivamente no funcionan. entonces estan malas. habra alguna forma de repararlas???


----------



## MarkRom (Feb 26, 2010)

Si el daño es grave y la memoria no funciona para nada, no es posible repararla, si una memoria funciona a medias o tienen algunos bloques dañados, pero funciona se puede hacer un cierto tipo de reparacion mediante software, con la utilidad de memoria ram de windows vista o win7, o la herramienta mem test http://www.memtest86.com/ la cual marca los bloques defectuosos para que no los use el sistema operativo.


----------



## mixato (Feb 26, 2010)

Mira, es muy probable que tu problema sea el ECC, las mothers que soportan ECC usan esas memorias, las que no, sencillamente no. Generalmente las mother de servidores industriales y de marcas reconocidas usan memorias con ECC (me refiero a SUN, algunos servidores HP). Osea un servidor montado sobre un PC común, no es un servidor.
Y la verdad, si bien probaste las memorias en otra PC, dudo mucho que la otra PC soporte ECC. Éstas memorias son muy particulares, deberías fijarte si tu mother soporta memorias con ECC (pero por el mother que nombrás realmente no creo que tengas suerte, esas memorias son para servidores). En síntesis el problema no es que estén rotas, es que no son compatibles con tu mother y no vas a poder hacer nada para remediarlo. Trata de ir a donde las compraste y pide que te las cambien ya que no deberías haberlas roto con lo que hiciste.
Te hago una pregunta: ¿Cómo es que compraste memorias con ECC? normalmente son bastante difíciles de conseguir, he tenido que ampliar servidores y siempre tuve que hacerlas traer de USA con el costo que eso implica.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 26, 2010)

MarkRom, que yo sepa solo es para diagnostico esa herramienta *no marca nada* Quizas te confundas con lo que si se puede marcar como defectuoso es en un disco rigido.

Ademas el diagnostico es muy aleatorio teniendo una memoria que la haya testeado como mala en otro equipo funciona OK. Es que en cada hard la memoria trabaja segun las condiciones de ese hard y por ello quizas marque como mala.


----------



## ROLANDORODRIGUEZ (Feb 26, 2010)

@mixato Esa era la respuesta que buscaba. Ya sospechaba yo que era por hay el asunto. entonces estas memorias que compre sn darme cuenta son para servidor. por que son ECC y mi ordenador no soporta. Es solo que desconocia que huviera este tipo de memorias. Pero a tu pregunta de donde las consegui pues jeje las compre por ebay en USA solo como desconocia de eso de las ECC pues las compre por que pense que era para pc. De devolverlas no creo por que ya va para una semana y no creo que se pueda ademas es muy tedioso el tramite. asi que las tendre que vender para comprar mis memorias :S jeje muchas gracias por la ayuda ahora tendre que buscar alguien a quien le sirva gracias a todos.


----------



## MarkRom (Feb 27, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> MarkRom, que yo sepa solo es para diagnostico esa herramienta *no marca nada* Quizas te confundas con lo que si se puede marcar como defectuoso es en un disco rigido.
> 
> Ademas el diagnostico es muy aleatorio teniendo una memoria que la haya testeado como mala en otro equipo funciona OK. Es que en cada hard la memoria trabaja segun las condiciones de ese hard y por ello quizas marque como mala.



Si, leyendo detenidamente el manual el programa tenias razón me confundi, lo cierto es que es solo de diagnostico, gracias!


----------



## mixato (Feb 27, 2010)

No es nada, suerte que te haya servido mi ayuda


----------

